# Cockapoo breeders near glasgow



## zeko (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi we have decided to get our first family dog does anyone recommend any good breeders near glasgow


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, we stay near Glasgow too and have found it really difficult to get a breeder that does all the health tests etc. Glendram Cockapoos are near Edinburgh but every time I emailed I got a generic reply with no relevant information at all. I also tried phoning a few times with no success. There is also Scottish Cockapoos who I think may have pups ready end of June. 

We have decided to travel for our pup and we are getting her from Anzil Cockapoos in Liverpool in August. Anthony seems really nice and only breeds cockapoos. We visited a few breeders but I am more than happy with our choice. He has two litters at the moment although I am not sure how many pups he has available. I have searched on line and have not seen one bad report about Anzil.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry it's Glendream Cavaliers near Edinburgh.


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

hi i only no glen dream as well but there suppose to be good i was suppose to be getting on from there but the timeing wasn't going to be right for me so i had to level it but i email them once a week and they were rely helpful but you might be traveling a bit cuse theres more to choose from i stay near Glasgow and i went to rosedale doodle in prestston and it only takes 2 and half hours to get there


----------



## Nemmie (Jun 2, 2021)

Has anyone heard of PuppyLoversFarm, apparently based in Glasgow. They are advertised as members of the Kennel Club. They breed Cockapoos and Havernese Puppies. They have all been reduced from £1040 to £800 plus £200 for shipping costs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A website with mobile number and whatapps contact only, no address and taking about shipping and price reductions at a time when the demand for pups is huge looks exactly like a scam to me I am afraid. Some of the site sounds pretty generic and not particularly good english. I would not touch with a bargepole


----------



## Kimandlola (Jun 3, 2021)

Nemmie said:


> Has anyone heard of PuppyLoversFarm, apparently based in Glasgow. They are advertised as members of the Kennel Club. They breed Cockapoos and Havernese Puppies. They have all been reduced from £1040 to £800 plus £200 for shipping costs


Hi Nemmie. I have purchased a cockapoo pup from a family in Coatbridge. Family pets first and only litter. We get our girl a week today. We have visited her twice. One of the new homes pulled out today. So they have a boy available if you are looking.


----------



## Nemmie (Jun 2, 2021)

Kimandlola said:


> Hi Nemmie. I have purchased a cockapoo pup from a family in Coatbridge. Family pets first and only litter. We get our girl a week today. We have visited her twice. One of the new homes pulled out today. So they have a boy available if you are looking.


Hiya, thank you so much. We have have secured an adoption of a puppy from a licenced Breeder in Swansea. We are collecting him this Sunday. We are so excited x


----------



## Nemmie (Jun 2, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> A website with mobile number and whatapps contact only, no address and taking about shipping and price reductions at a time when the demand for pups is huge looks exactly like a scam to me I am afraid. Some of the site sounds pretty generic and not particularly good english. I would not touch with a bargepole


I Googled the WhatsApp mobile number and it's in India.

The advert was too good to be real. Also they are not registered on the Kennel Club as an approved Breeder!!!

Absolute scam!!!

I have contacted the SSPCA and logged it. They will be investigating this because they checked our their website and they said it's definitely a scam.

I just cannot comprehend how some people could be so evil and cruel.

Take care


----------



## Nemmie (Jun 2, 2021)

Nemmie said:


> I Googled the WhatsApp mobile number and it's in India.
> 
> The advert was too good to be real. Also they are not registered on the Kennel Club as an approved Breeder!!!
> 
> ...


On their WhatsApp page it states that they offer an Agricultural Service


----------



## Nemmie (Jun 2, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> A website with mobile number and whatapps contact only, no address and taking about shipping and price reductions at a time when the demand for pups is huge looks exactly like a scam to me I am afraid. Some of the site sounds pretty generic and not particularly good english. I would not touch with a bargepole


Hiya,

I have more information regarding puppyloversfarm, Gallowhill, Baillieston, Glasgow. When I typed in the postcode G69 6TY it found what appears to be a farm, situated on Commonhead Road.

I have contacted a Vets and spoke to a lady. She Googled website and confirmed that neither or work colleagues have heard of the Breeder. She also mentioned the Kennel Club logo and confirmed that Cockapoos and Havernese cannot be KC registered.

She also mentioned that they would know whether or a local Breeder would have these breeds if dogs available.

I spoke to Dog Groomer the area and said she had never heard of them

I messaged a guy who is Admin for Baillieston Notice Board and hasn't heard of them either.

I passed all the new info to SSPCA and they will definately investigate.

This people need to caught and prosecuted and the illegal website shut down 

Regards 
Marie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Havanese is a proper breed which can be KC registered Havanese | Breeds A to Z | The Kennel Club


----------

